# Common Bermuda sucks.



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

This sure is a stretch, but anyone know a way to isolate the different types? I look at it and become annoyed. I'd like just one type of Bermuda in my yard... I was hoping low cut (.75"), 1# of nitrogen per 1k per week, and pgr would make it happen... Maybe I'm just too impatient. I need more consistency!


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

You have different varitations of common or there's other hybrid types or improved seeded types mixed in? I don't think there's an easy way to rid one bermuda strain from another.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> ...I don't think there's an easy way to rid one bermuda strain from another.


+1. I think you would have to nuke everything and start over.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don't think there's an easy way to rid one bermuda strain from another.
> ...


I was hoping against that. But I figured you never know....


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Bunnysarefat said:


> You have different varitations of common or there's other hybrid types or improved seeded types mixed in? I don't think there's an easy way to rid one bermuda strain from another.


I'm really not 100% sure. I should have done more research before I initially did it, it was suppose to be a common type mix. Heres a picture that probably doesn't do it justice... The one on the left produces a fine texture the one on the right a tougher texture.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm dealing with this same problem right now for a client on a couple hundred acres. There's no good solution other than wards. The right improved Bermuda variety will out compete common mostly by greening up earlier in the spring ang running faster through the season, but it takes a long time to complete the process. There's no herbicide that's selective per Bermuda type that i'm Aware off


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I've noticed bermuda can take on different traits depending on its growing conditions. If the longer leafed sample is from an area that gets shade I could see these two samples being the same strain.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I've noticed bermuda can take on different traits depending on its growing conditions. If the longer leafed sample is from an area that gets shade I could see these two samples being the same strain.


Both taken full sun about 2 feet apart. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't patchy. That's what's obvious.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

BenC said:


> There's no good solution other than wards. The right improved Bermuda variety will out compete common mostly by greening up earlier in the spring ang running faster through the season, but it takes a long time to complete the process. There's no herbicide that's selective per Bermuda type that i'm Aware off


To the best of my recollection, my 419 was laid down about 21 years ago. I recall that there was some common in it. I spoke with the guy at the sod farm about it and he was like "oh well." In time, the hybrid will choke it out. I won't say that I don't have any common in my lawn today, but you would be hard pressed to find it. I know where it was. Mow it low, fertilize it, water it and be patient --- really patient. It's going to be a while.


----------



## wolfie (May 20, 2018)

I have common bermuda with some type of hybrid in a section of the yard. The hybrid IS slowly pushing out the common once I bought a reel mower and kept below an inch. It may be hard to tell in this pic but from the middle of the picture and to the right is the hybrid and to the left is common.

Just a side note. The picture you posted looks like torpedo grass to me, not bermuda.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

wolfie said:


> I have common bermuda with some type of hybrid in a section of the yard. The hybrid IS slowly pushing out the common once I bought a reel mower and kept below an inch. It may be hard to tell in this pic but from the middle of the picture and to the right is the hybrid and to the left is common.
> 
> Just a side note. The picture you posted looks like torpedo grass to me, not bermuda.


Nah, it's all Bermuda. Should be at least haha. I've got my common down to 3/4" I'm shopping around for a reel so maybe if I keep it below that the grass I want will start coming out...


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I feel your pain @DC3 .

I think I have common, tif419, and I laid down some Bermuda Triangle, which was a bad idea. Oh, and the previous owner laid down Zoysia in the front. It's a Frankenlawn, but the neighbors have no clue.

One day I will do a complete Reno including sprinklers, leveling, and new sod.



-Ray


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@RayTL dude I know. The only reason I really did this sod was my wife was tired of the lawn Reno. 150' retaining wall - 1100 cubic yards of dirt - irrigation - flower beds - fence.

Funny enough my HOA never complained.... When you take almost 1.5 years to do it all yourself to save 10s of k$s... My wife was a trooper on that, all in all glad we did it.


----------



## wolfie (May 20, 2018)

I bought a TruCut mower 2 months ago and love it. There is a dealer in Austin, only one I could find in the entire state of texas


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

wolfie said:


> I bought a TruCut mower 2 months ago and love it. There is a dealer in Austin, only one I could find in the entire state of texas


Plano Power Equipment has tru cuts.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

wolfie said:


> I bought a TruCut mower 2 months ago and love it. There is a dealer in Austin, only one I could find in the entire state of texas


Haha score


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Here is an interesting quote from "The Lawn Book," by Dr. Louis Wise, Dean of the School of Agriculture, Mississippi State University, 1961. It is from the section describing common bermuda.

" ...... It will not grow in the shade. Although common is rapidly being replaced by special turf varieties, if properly fertilizer and managed it will make a good quality turf. In fact, it is still being used on the putting greens of some fine golf courses." (my underscore added)

Keep in mind that this was written in 1961. I doubt there are any common bermuda greens left. The point is, as I see it, common can be made into a fine lawn with work. I've pointed out before (and from Dr. Wise's book) you don't buy a fine lawn. You earn it. The fact that it was used on greens means that it can be maintained REEL LOW!


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@raldridge2315 
No doubt. I guess my issue was that the color/appearance varies. I'm currently still working on thickening in hopes it will be less noticeable lots of fert and water, humic12, and pgr as well as HOC at .75 with no reel ...

I'm hoping next summer will be my year, though I'm missing March to mid july, so maybe not.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

DC3 said:


> @raldridge2315
> No doubt. I guess my issue was that the color/appearance varies. I'm currently still working on thickening in hopes it will be less noticeable lots of fert and water, humic12, and pgr as well as HOC at .75 with no reel ...
> 
> I'm hoping next summer will be my year, though I'm missing March to mid july, so maybe not.


Yes, common is clearly a lighter green than most hybrids.


----------

